# How old is everyone



## militarymonark (Dec 23, 2006)

I think I started this thread in the last forum before it was erased but I forgot. Well anyway whats everyone's ages? And where are ya? Im 25 and in quincy, Illinios


----------



## JAcycle (Dec 23, 2006)

38 in concord ca.....bay area


----------



## J.E (Dec 23, 2006)

i'm 35 and live in Woodburn Oregon


----------



## Bernie (Dec 23, 2006)

i,m 37 and live in alton RI (will be 38 in about a week lol)


----------



## MartyW (Dec 23, 2006)

40 in San Diego, but get me on a bike and I act 12 

Marty W


----------



## 35cycleplane (Dec 23, 2006)

howdy,and happy holidaze! i'm 44,been wrenching on bikes since i was 6,and live in sunny ventura county,3 blocks from the pacific ocean!!!!!! keith at cycleplanes"r"us!


----------



## sam (Dec 23, 2006)

55 in pleasanton tx---just two beers south of San antonio


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 24, 2006)

so far im the youngest gosh wooo hooo I guess im learning from the best


----------



## eazywind (Dec 25, 2006)

45 and living in the quickest growing city in the NW, maybe the nation, Boise Idaho. Go Broncos in the Fiesta bowl!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ballooman (Dec 25, 2006)

*in regard to question*

I aint hit 40 yet an I live in the Chi-town area wich has some real cool trails to cruise so Im buildin a fleet of cruisers to hit the trails with


----------



## sam (Dec 26, 2006)

So,I'm the OLD GEZZER on this board!Guess so,I remember this board before Scott got it!Infact Scott saved it from going down the tubes.He offers some good books on it now ,but it's really up to us to get it pumped up---how about that for a goal next year---(can't beleave I'm that old)---sam


----------



## Gordon (Dec 26, 2006)

*Sorry Sam.............*

I hate to knock you off the perch, but I just turned 57. I live in northwestern North Dakota.


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Dec 26, 2006)

26 in Springfield, Illinois

- Kelly


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 26, 2006)

42 - Living the dream in the great midwestern state of Illinois, 15 minutes west of Chicago.

Alan


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 26, 2006)

43 this February...ugh...were does the time go?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 27, 2006)

so the illinois members is there a classic bike club in il or if not want to start one shutterbug what classics do you have


----------



## ballooman (Dec 28, 2006)

*bike club*

Dont know of any classic bike clubs in area period including In,and Wi sounds like a cool idea lets talk it up some more, as long as we dont go flyin colors or barnstorm any small towns I dont think we would run into any obstacles. incorporation fees are cheap and when it gets more members you could publish an e-zine or news letter would need a capable web master to set up a site for it what would we call it?? My E-mail is courierdubois-3@sbcglobal.net


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Dec 28, 2006)

I just turned 25, from South Wisconsin.. 2nd youngest? ha- ha.  Been collecting for 10 years.


----------



## ballooman (Dec 29, 2006)

*bike club ILL*

Ok you other ILL guys so what d-ya think Me n Pat already been battin ideas around lets hear from you guys too.


----------



## flashbackcycles (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm 49 and I live in central Maine. No snow yet!


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 30, 2006)

*never to old !*

hi y'all ,
living to far from you all , 
i 34 , living in the netherlands and i am here the lone ranger with this hobby , but afther 15 years i still loving it!!!!!!

cheers & happy newyear!

Ronald (supper15fiets)


----------



## dumpster_diver (Dec 30, 2006)

militarymonark said:


> so far im the youngest gosh wooo hooo I guess im learning from the best




Not anymore! I'm 19 and live in Valdosta, Georgia! I've been collecting for 2 1/2 years and loving it! I got around 50-60 bikes with tons of parts!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 30, 2006)

ladies and gentlemen we have our youngest member


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 30, 2006)

dude take pics of your bikes I have to see what you have and I will possibly by parts off you


----------



## xXTigerXx (Dec 30, 2006)

*I'm the youngest*



militarymonark said:


> ladies and gentlemen we have our youngest member




nuh uhh uhhhh.....i'm the youngest of you all, im 15. me and my dad have been collecting for about a year now, i think its pretty awsome....we get all kinds of looks when we ride our newley restored antique bicycles through town


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 30, 2006)

awesome post some pics of your rides


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey militarymonark,

Here are our favorite bicycles...






1939 Huffman Airflyte Twin-Flex - A sort of family heirloom, and the first bicycle we ever restored.  My great-uncle got it sometime in the early 1940s in which his nephew or brother-in-law rode it for one summer before being stored away in the garage for the next 60 years.

1953 Firestone Holiday (Monark) - My dad's rider bike.  We really didn't like the "station wagon trim," so we chose new colors instead.  We've also had the chainguard signed by Paul le Mat (John Milner in American Graffiti), Cindy Williams (American Graffiti, Laverne & Shirley), and Don "Big Daddy" Garlits.  We're hoping to fill up the chainguard with signatures.

circa 1940 Belknap (Dayton - Huffman) - Most recent restoration.  The original owner had decked out the bicycle with tons of reflectors, a speedometer, fancy hub shiners and mudflaps, and even replaced the front end from a Schwinn with the Fore-Wheel brake, so we decided to keep with the original owner's intentions.  I love how it was a cheaper bicycle, a B2, but the accessories just make it a beautiful bicycle to look at.

2001 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe - My rider bicycle, a Christmas present from my parents, and what sparked an interest in collecting bicycles.  One of my favorite shows is the Roy Rogers Show, so I 've dressed up my bicycle with a Roy Rogers and Dale Evans lunchbox, flashlight, and cap gun and holster.  I just love riding my bicycle, I even took it up with me to Mackinac Island for a summer.

circa 1950 J.C. Higgins Colorflow - We just picked this one up the other day, and is our newest resto project.  We've been riding it around the last couple of days before we tear it apart to be restored.  We also picked up a complete 1957 J.C. Higgins Jetflow, but we're going to sell it because it's a girl's bike.  We're hoping that it will sell well enough to pay for itself and the Colorflow.  We also have a 1960s J.C. Higgins Flightliner that we're redoing.  We normally have zero interest in middleweights, but it belonged to a childhood friend of my dad's and he remembers when his friend got it for Christmas one year.

- Kelly


----------



## dumpster_diver (Jan 7, 2007)

militarymonark said:


> dude take pics of your bikes I have to see what you have and I will possibly by parts off you




Are you talking to me?
I got a few things posted here and there. 

I got a set of 28 x 1 1/2 if interested. THanks


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 7, 2007)

so shutterbug would you want to help start the classic bike club in Illinois with ballooman


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 7, 2007)

man I really want a twin flex


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jan 8, 2007)

It'd be great if we could get something going.  As of right now, there's not really a whole lot for classic bicycles.  Springfield has a bicycle club, but they ride long distance.  We've ridden our bicycles in a few parades, and there's always so much interest in them.  The guy who coordinates the Pana Bicycle Show would probably be a good person to contact.  He puts on a nice show.  We seem to have more luck there finding parts we need at a good price, than we do at Ann Arbor.

My dad and I had tossed around the idea of having an informal get-together at a park.  Everyone could display their bicycles for people to see (no judging), and bring parts that they want to sell or swap.  Parks always have grills, which would be perfect for hamburgers and hotdogs.  In the park setting, it would be easy to hop on your bicycle and take a nice ride.

It would great to be a part of the Route 66 Mother Road festival.  I don't know how receptive they would be to classic bicycles, but they do have a motorcycle category already.



The Twin-Flex is our favorite, and it's the only bicycle of ours that we've never ridden.  We've tried to find out more about it; how they got it; who rode it; but we've watched hours of home movies, flipped through scrapbooks, and even tried to track down my great-aunt's diaries (she was a reporter and always carried a camera with her and kept detailed diaries), but we have yet to find anything more about it.

We do know that my dad's cousin rode on the rack after her dad told her not to, through uptown Atwood, Illinois, where her foot got caught in the spokes and they wiped out.  She told us that daddy found out that she had disobeyed.  The Twin-Flex still has a slight dip in the rack where she would have sat, which always makes us smile.

- Kelly


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 8, 2007)

sounds good, so how about you email me and get some info and we'll possibly have a first meet the end of the month, ballooman is coming to quincy so if you want to come up we can pic some names out of a hat here is my email cosmo9o@insightbb.com


----------



## krazi (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm 22 and live in hastings nebraska. I get all kinds of looks when I take one of my old beaters out for a spin.

krazi


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 9, 2007)

Usually I take my bikes to car shows and its funny cause I'll have 50 ppl come up to me asking questions and then another 10 ppl saying they have an old bike to sell to me.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

I just turned 40 a few months ago.


----------



## Tampon Rockets (Jan 14, 2007)

21 From San Jose, CA. I love my Monark!


----------



## Beau (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm 26. I have been collecting since I was 15. I have bought, sold, scrapped and traded thousands of bikes in my short life time! I currently have a garage with about 300-400 bicycles in various stages of condition. I run a non profit bicycle recycling program.

A picture of me and my partner. The local newspaper did a write up on us last Summer. This is when the garage was clean, it's now packed full of bikes once again...


----------



## Ace356 (Jan 14, 2007)

47 and living the good life in Manhattan Beach, CA


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Military Monark,

Keep me updated.  shutterbug_kelly@mchsi.com

- Kelly : )


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 15, 2007)

emailed you


----------



## Cranky Old Dude (Jan 30, 2007)

Turning 56 in June, about the same time all this snow will melt.
Rochester, NY


----------



## Sean (Jan 30, 2007)

JAcycle said:


> 38 in concord ca.....bay area




Cool, I'm in Livermore, CA. Bay Area as well.

I just turned 36 and at the moment have-

'40 Westfield
Elgin Twin
'53 Panther straightbar
'52 BF Goodrich womans bike.





I got rid of the middleweights a while back.


----------



## J.E (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice single cab VW Sean.I just sold my 1956 Ragtop bug that did 12.3 in the Quarter and was street legal.


----------



## Sean (Jan 30, 2007)

J.E said:


> Nice single cab VW Sean.I just sold my 1956 Ragtop bug that did 12.3 in the Quarter and was street legal.




Cool and thanks. That pic was pretty soon after I stripped it back down to original paint. 

12.3 is pretty impressive, I only have buses so my times would be in minutes!


----------



## J.E (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL....12.3= 105 mph. built it to compete in the renkafer cup.


----------



## Sean (Jan 30, 2007)

J.E said:


> LOL....12.3= 105 mph. built it to compete in the renkafer cup.





Cool. I had a friend who ran 12.55 with his full bodied '67. :eek:


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 30, 2007)

post pics of that vw


----------



## J.E (Jan 31, 2007)

Wish I could.The computer i had the pictures on crashed and a lost a whole bunch of pictures I had.


----------



## JO BO (Jan 31, 2007)

51 years old and somedays feel every bit off it. JO BO


----------



## sonatageek (Feb 1, 2007)

Well I am 43 and live in Cleveland Ohio.


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 1, 2007)

*41 and common sense usually escapes me...*

Terrorizing Surf City and all points south in sunny SoCal. When you have David Lynch doing the local weather, you know you're in for a bumpy ride.


----------



## tim colson smith (Mar 14, 2007)

*tim colson smith*

in the 60s  have  a colson tandem  rear stear that was my grqandparents stil looking for  parts


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 15, 2007)

53 years young and living in southern Ohio, cant wait for some swap meets to start!!


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 15, 2007)

*AGE-Only my vet knows for sure*

47 in human years. Living in Ontario Canada. Am I the only hoser here? Have been collecting bikes again for 5-6 years ago. I now have 145. Of that 70 are antique and classic middleweights. Still not old enough to know better.


----------



## elginkid (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey,

I'm 23, and presently in Savannah, GA.  Trying to pare my collection down to prewar bicycles, but new acquisitions have slowed due to a burst of interest in sewing machines.  There's just something about beautiful machines.

Wes


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 20, 2007)

nice well take some pics of your bikes and post them we'd all like to see them.


----------



## tim colson smith (Apr 2, 2007)

*tim*

im 62 still working in my clothing store and plain on retiring some time after 70 work 60 hour per work drive a 1929 model ford to work on nice days  or i ride my bike to work  having fun with l life  tim  will send photos whin i figure out how


----------



## johnnys55s (Feb 13, 2008)

45 vancouver canada, hello to everyone! Sure miss my old mustang, doing a father & son bike restoration of an early 1960`s huffy that my son calls "his old scool chopper" lol


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm 41 going on 25, livin in Palm Coast Florida. Used to live down the road from Flat Tire, ready to go back to good old Ohio( more bicycles ). Anyone down here in Fla. give me a buzz, maybe I'll see you at Rennigers.


----------



## Langsmer (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm 19 in Fort Collins CO. I got my first old bike when I was 11 (1948 Hawthorne).


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 15, 2008)

46 from Rancho Cuuucammmongaaa CA.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Feb 15, 2008)

22 in los angeles - i just bought my first oldie a few weeks ago





62 schwinn typhoon - aparently it came off a millitary base. in the background is my 1948 buick roadmaster


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 15, 2008)

*Let's ride?*

This Sunday I turn 36... I am in Rancho Penasuitos... North County San Diego...  Hey Marty, We should organinze a "All Classic & Antique"  Bike ride
from La Jolla and Point Loma along the boardwalk....  Do you think anyone would be interested in it?  Hey Old Tin... My parents are in Rosamond... Maybe we should have a ride and show at One of the many Tommy Burgers up there? Are there Ballooners in the A.V?


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 15, 2008)

Keep me posted too, I will try to get a group of the LB Cyclone Coasters and the OC Schwinn Collectors Group riders to head South...we have been thinking about it since last year just waiting for the opportunity.


----------



## kunzog (Feb 15, 2008)

62 in SC, grew up in my fathers bicycle shop. Had the worst bike in the neighborhood, was always working on it. Guess that was dad's way of getting me to learn how to fix things.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 15, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> This Sunday I turn 36... I am in Rancho Penasuitos... North County San Diego... Hey Marty, We should organinze a "All Classic & Antique" Bike ride
> from La Jolla and Point Loma along the boardwalk.... Do you think anyone would be interested in it? Hey Old Tin... My parents are in Rosamond... Maybe we should have a ride and show at One of the many Tommy Burgers up there? Are there Ballooners in the A.V?



I have been trying to get Mike to ride for ages!!  they don't call him ol'bike Bender for nothing! I for one would be very interested in putting together a So Cal bike ride. lets start a thread to figure out who is interested and when. oh and I'm older now than when this thread started. talk about a comeback!
Scott


----------



## donp (Feb 16, 2008)

i celebrated the 19th anniversary of my 21st birthday in july. been a bicycle collector and enthusiast, and racer since i was 8 years old. i have had way too many bikes to list, but my favorite is my grandmothers 48 schwinn ladies hollywood deluxe that hangs in my little shop in lyndhurst ohio. this bike has every original part that it came with when new. it's rusty and ugly, but still rides like a brand new bike and surprisingly the tires are not dry rotted. theyt are completely worn smooth though. i loved this bike ever since i was a kid and when grandma passed away i was thrilled to see it get passed on to me.


----------



## Feinstrom (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

I have just turned 43, but "15 till I die"!
I live in Northern Germany near Osnabrueck, and my "collection" is exactly two bicycles: a 1953 Lloyd 28" (my everyday ride) and a 1944 Swiss Army bike (my sunny Sunday afternoon ride). I'm hoping to get my first American bicycle (50s J.C. Higgins) by end of April.

Cheers,
Bert


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 17, 2008)

37 going on 18 in sf


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Feb 18, 2008)

I just hit 30 , live in Hollywood and I'm adicted to pre-war bicycles.


----------



## gravediggerjason (Feb 24, 2008)

hello .. i am 33 and live in western Washington just south of Seattle

have about a bakers dozen old cruisers in the works as well as 6 riders atm...


----------



## ballooman (Feb 25, 2008)

*heres pix*

hers some of my stuff


----------



## partsguy (Aug 2, 2009)

16 here. Been doing it for a few years


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes (Aug 2, 2009)

47 years young. Huntington Beach Ca.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 2, 2009)

37


----------



## Rus Tea (Aug 2, 2009)

47 goin on 12


----------



## OldRider (Aug 2, 2009)

Soon to be a 46 year old overgrown kid, from Manitoba Canada.


----------



## Lance D (Aug 2, 2009)

39 and holding in Independence MO. 
Lance


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 2, 2009)

iam 47.  into antiquities and collect prewar bikes  and currently restoring my bird.

mark


----------



## charlestlangjahr (Aug 2, 2009)

i am 27 and live in Tacoma Washington just south of Seattle

4 crusiers and parts to build almost 3 more.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 2, 2009)

Double Nickel on this Wednesday.


----------



## zagar (Aug 2, 2009)

I was born in the same year as my age right now 10/16/??


----------



## partsguy (Aug 2, 2009)

strings-n-spokes said:


> 37
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honter12 (Aug 2, 2009)

16 (today is my birthday infact) Cincinnati OH.
Alistair


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 2, 2009)

well happy birthday and how long have you been doing classic bike stuff


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 3, 2009)

i will be 49 in Dec.


----------



## Rayde (Aug 3, 2009)

20, been into hacking/welding up old road/mountain/bmx bikes, swapping out parts, etc, to get a somewhat store-bought looking final product, that's completely 1-off, yet still looks damn good. I like poking around here to see what old originals look like   Been doing this for about 4 years now.

Currently my everyday rider is a bmx-musclebike conversion, updated with alloy components, apes and a recovered banana.


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Smitty, we share the same B'day!  Although you'll be a dime older!


----------



## Beep (Aug 4, 2009)

gonna be 35 in a few days, from Central New York, Syracuse area.
oh and I'm a chick, which seems to be kinda rare around htese parts


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 4, 2009)

38 til December 27th! I've been messing w/bikes since I took the fruity red fenders off my "second" first bike (first was stolen after a couple days), a Columbia All-American. It was a banana seat bike from the 'Spirit of '76' era. But the first rusty vintage bike I dragged home was a 1956 Schwinn Corvette; I'd bought it at a yard sale for $2.50! Lucky for me, I still have it!! (and a hundred or so others!)


----------



## mastronaut (Aug 4, 2009)

Just turned 48 this past May. I live in the Lakes Region of Maine. I've been a New Englander all my life, Born in Mass, 20+ years in NH, and Maine since 2000. I've loved bikes since I could ride one!


----------



## Ted (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm suprised at all the young guys.  I just thought this would be something that would attract the older set.  I am 56, and live in Portales, New Mexico.  I work in Clovis where Buddy Holly recorded most of his records.


----------



## Cole Lower (Aug 5, 2009)

*youngest one yet*

i am 14 in moose lake minnesota 45 min south of duluth


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 5, 2009)

I am 37 from sunny San Diego. I am lucky enough to be able to ride my bikes all year round.


----------



## drabe (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm 41 (if I remember right) from 'hot as blazes' Houston (it was 107 index today).


----------



## Bikephreak (Aug 7, 2009)

*vintage?*

49 now & living on the third coast in Michigan... Wednesday Evening Rides all year. Social with all varieties of bikes. Glad to see all the younger enthusiasts! I started working on bikes about a day after I got my first Schwinn from Alger Schwinn in 1964. I have owned mostly 1960s-1980s road bikes, mostly Campagnolo equipped. I have a Columbia model 150 bevel gear from 1905 & I am on my 4th & 5th Cinelli bicycles now...


----------



## 46powerwagon (Aug 9, 2009)

-57-Living in southern,ILL.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, it's great to see so many balloon bike collectors volunteering information on the cabe web site. 
I helped get richard truett started with the original hard copy "cabe" so many years ago. 
My collecting in the hobby started in 1988 and with the encouragement of the schwinn history center curator jim hurd was given the name of "fender doctor" the following year. 
This was after donating my time rolling fenders & detailing bicycles  on the schwinn family collection.
It started in the old chicago cycyle building and then more volunteering in the original bicycle museum of america at the north pier terminal in chicago.
I will be 72 next month and am a schwinn collector that specializes in the "schwinn cycelock" repair and keying.
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 9, 2009)

We also can not forget to thank scott mccaskey and his associates for setting up this web site for all the bicycle collectors.
Wes


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm 49, and my interest in old bikes started back in the 70s when all I new was that the Schwinn Sting Ray was just about the coolest thing on wheels. Then a guy named Larry McNeely opened up a shop in Newport Beach California called Recycled Cycles. I walked into his shop and smelled his clove cigarette burning and took one look at a mint condition prewar Schwinn Autocycle and I knew that I had just stepped into nirvana. The shop was a mass collection of everything that we covet today. Only I was a kid with a surf board and a Sting Ray and that was it, so I could only dream about the bikes that I saw back then. 
 Marty


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 10, 2009)

Then Name is Glen.  I am 34 living in DeKalb, Illinois.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 10, 2009)

wes has me beat by 3 years,just turned 69 in july,five months out of the year i have a mobile bicycle repair service for 33 campgrounds here in cape may, wildwood n.j. area.the other 7 months i try to complete my collection of spring assist front forks.trying to get one of each bike or just the spring fork setup.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 12, 2009)

42 and Love all these old bikes. Makes me feel like I'm outa' time. Should have been born manny, many years ago. Kenny.


----------



## Lrggarge (Aug 19, 2009)

*Not older just better*

Just turned a very young 49 this month.  Always loved riding but just found got into the beauty and classic designs of these classic rides.  Currently working on a 41 Elgin and a what I believe is a 49 JC Higgins for my wife (previous owner is mailing me the original paperwork when she bought the bike)
Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## Yannick (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm 19. Not really a collector but enjoying the few bikes I own.








Yannick


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 30, 2009)

Almost sixteen and started the hobby three years ago with a barn find 24 inch Jc Higgins women's bike.


----------



## SherryAnn (Aug 30, 2009)

*SherryAnn*

Hey I am 43 years young and live in SC


----------



## phillips1952 (Aug 30, 2009)

*oldies but goodies*

a sprite 45 out riding a 93 year old bike today,keeps me young.


----------



## Bevin (Sep 4, 2009)

65 in 2 weeks near Vancouver, BC


----------



## JNichol (Sep 4, 2009)

34 been hooked on classic bikes for about 6 years now.


----------



## terrymhn (Sep 5, 2009)

*I am 47 years old, currently living in Orange County Ca.*

I am 47 years old, currently living in Orange County Ca.


----------



## ram.1950 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm 59 years young. Bought my first Roadmaster w/ shockmaster springer for $2.00 when I was 12. The repop Luxury Liner is what got me back into bikes.


----------



## Backpedaler (Sep 7, 2009)

*how old are you*

52  cough, cough in north central iowa


----------



## ballooman (Sep 14, 2009)

41 and still playin with bicycles in Justice IL


----------



## ravedodger (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I was 34 when the thread started, but somehow I forgot to post in it. I'm now 37 and have the same Hawthorne. Looking forward to taking it out Saturday morning.


----------



## Dakind (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm 41 in Oct. and live in Rancho Cucamonga, Ca.


----------



## Bikephreak (Sep 18, 2009)

*Age: a state of mind...*

48 going on 14... Been riding since 1964.


----------



## WFSuperGuy (Sep 18, 2009)

46 and in Stafford, VA


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Sep 18, 2009)

I am 27 and from Topeka, Kansas


----------



## Davon (Sep 19, 2009)

32 Grosse Point Woods Mi


----------



## mdtrek (Sep 19, 2009)

I am 45 and live in Chrisman, Illinois.


----------



## kstarkusa (Oct 26, 2009)

I'am 18 years old and I have been collecting since I was 6 or 7 years old my first bike was a mini stingray haha. and I live in so cal cal

aka STINGRAYKURT FROM THE OTHER FORUMS

KURT


----------



## The Reno Kid (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm 48. I've been into nice bikes since I was a teenager, although I didn't really get into balloon tire bombers until a few years ago. I have a couple of old Miyata 1000 touring bikes ('84 and '93) and an early 80s English Raleigh 10-speed. My only "real" vintage bike is an early-50s Columbia that needs restoring.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 6, 2009)

LEAVE IT ALONE. You won't really repaint that bike even though it is in such nice shape will you? :eek:

I think I'm still holding the record, I've been in this game since I was 11.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 7, 2009)

*older and gettin' younger*

I'll be 103 and live under a trestle some where in "ORYGUN"


----------



## Deejay (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm 62. I don't know if that makes me classic, vintage or both!! I live near Montreal in Canada.


----------



## The Reno Kid (Nov 7, 2009)

classicfan1 said:


> LEAVE IT ALONE. You won't really repaint that bike even though it is in such nice shape will you? :eek:




The photo is deceptive. It's already been repainted once and it's a poor job. The tank is original and I'll probably leave it alone (the original horn even still works) but the rest of it is pretty ratty.


----------



## carlalotta (Nov 8, 2009)

Just turned 23, from Manhattan, Kansas


----------



## parataxis (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm 28 and currently in central Pennsylvania.

I've just started collecting. I purchased a 1960 Robin Hood and a 1960 Flightliner to ride to work, and they hooked me. 

My newest favorite is a 1957 JC Higgins Superb.

Hannah


----------



## all riders (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm 45 and I live in Austin,Tx


----------



## JLarkin (Dec 1, 2009)

48, quit smoking, quit drinking, so I started buying bikes.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 1, 2009)

46, Garden Grove, Cal. I still smoke, drink and collect bikes. But I do gotta quit.


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 1, 2009)

*How Old*

I am 43.  Born, raised, and still live in Shelby, Ohio, the home of the Shelby bicycle.  I collect Shelby's and have a few muscle bikes.  Attached are my pride and joys of my collection.  My son and I also drag race and are sponsored by B'laster Chemical Company.


Tim, Debbi, and Lee Newmeyer
B'laster Racing Junior Dragster


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm 52 but owning & restoring bikes much older than that helps me stay young.


----------



## Beaverdam (Dec 2, 2009)

Fifty, going on fifty-one...


----------



## Pee Wee (Dec 3, 2009)

forty-two, and still haven't figured out what makes these old iron pedal horses so desirable !?!?!?   Oh yeah, eastern North Carolina...go Pirates !


----------



## methos109 (Jan 2, 2010)

*age*

44 and live just North of Boston, MA


----------



## jwm (Jan 2, 2010)

*Whew* At least I'm not the old man of the forum like I was over at the Japanese Robot site. I'm 57, here in Whittier, CA. I caught this obsession some time in '77 or '78, from some guy I saw in Huntington Beach who had this incredibly cool restored Autocycle.
 My small fleet, consisting of a '61 Jaguar, a 1950 B-6, and a '55 Starlet,  has been crated up and stored since 1997. Just this last month I was looking around the web for pics of  HD Panheads and I stumbled onto the Schwinn Spoiler adult Stingray chopper. Love at first sight. I  immediately went over to e-bay, saw a new one for sale, and hit buy-it now so fast that I bruised the computer. Buying the Spoiler lit the fire in me again, and I'm working on putting the oldies back in circulation.

JWM


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2010)

*Sunny Side Of 50*

I live near Detroit Mi. I started with a '95 Schwinn Classic Cruiser,saw it in the showroom,took it for a ride and felt like the '60's were back. I learned from the lbs owner that old bikes were valuable and my next one was a '51 Phantom,restored it and sold it. Too heavy and slow for me. I had a couple of J.C. Higgins ballooners which I never liked riding and sold. I now still have the '95 Schwinn, a bunch of 60's and 70's Schwinn ten speeds (my favorite) a bunch of early 60's Schwinn Typhoons,a '67 Fastback,a 70's Schwinn Twinn tandem and a newer aluminum Schwinn Cruiser.

Pat


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jan 2, 2010)

*55 Years young*

55 Years young and ENJOY all bikes. Home of the COLTS.


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2010)

47 years old , here in Los Alamitos California. 1949 Hornet, 1951 Hornet (in boxes), also have a 1981 Schwinn Cruiser that I made into a Rat Rod B-6, 1950 something 24 inch Monark that I am going to build up for my 7 year old son.


----------



## TODD (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm 45 and grew up in upstate NY.I worked in a schwinn bike shop here in town 29 years ago for 2 years and I was hooked.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 6, 2010)

48. I've been collecting bikes since I worked for Columbia Mfg. from 1979-82. I now have my own site VintageColumbiaBikes.com and am having a blast doing it.


----------



## Bevin (Jan 6, 2010)

FYI the average age so far 12 41.2 years.
(Slow day at work)


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 7, 2010)

MrColumbia said:


> 48. I've been collecting bikes since I worked for Columbia Mfg. from 1979-82. I now have my own site VintageColumbiaBikes.com and am having a blast doing it.




Hi, I visited your site,great job! I think it's really cool  how your dad and you share the same hobby. I found/bought a '49 Columbia girls standard 26" for my mother in law (now out law) 12 or so years ago and always liked that bike. She really loves it and wouldn't part with it. I've been looking for a boys for me and have never seen one for sale. I was told by a member here that was a 2 year only style bike, '48 and '49 and quite hard to find. Do you have any pics. or literature of the '48 and '49 Columbias? Thanks.

Pat


----------



## queen of single (Jan 9, 2010)

Nope, sorry militarymonark, gotcha beat by a bit. I'm 26, in dayton ohio.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 10, 2010)

I think ClassicFan still has a decade on you, but welcome to the Cabe


----------



## bentpedal (Jan 21, 2010)

52 going on 53,  Denver CO   -A clear picture in my head- looking over these wide chrome handle bars at a big fat b&w fender & hearing the crunch of gravel under those big tires. I was to young to sit on the seat & reach the pedals, so I had to stand up & use all my weight just to keep the thing rolling. 
My cousin gave me an old b&w Columbia with a bent frame about ten years ago. He said he thought it fit my personality. Both wheels & the handle bars all have to point in a slightly different direction to make it ride straight. I love that bike. I have 7 vintage bikes all over 50 years old, three of which I sorta bought accidentally on ebay. -just never occurred to me that I would be the only bidder. 
I still have to use all my body weight sometimes to keep those fat tires turning, smiling all the while.
oh.....& I'm still looking for a R/side pedal for a 52 Monark Super Deluxe. They have a metal strip on the blocks that say's Monark. A round reflector on the end too.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 22, 2010)

*Getting too old to still be doing this crap....*

....but at 52, I'm too addicted to quit, as this picture of me shows ,from last November, 2009. I've been playing with bikes like this since 1968. I just got done hand sanding stripping this 1961 Schwinn Mk. IV Jaguar frame, that I hope to repaint in the original radiant green paint scheme,when my basement warms up enough in the spring to do it. The bike is 98% complete, and started life out as a three speed. I'm going to build it up as a 5 speed model,in a way that Schwinn would have built it in the early 1960's. This bike will be a stablemate to my restored 1961 Schwinn Corvette 5 speed, that I have owned since 1975, when it is completed. The right picture is a cut'n'paste image that I created to better visualize what a "factory built" five speed Mk. IV Jaguar would have looked like. Schwinn never built such a bike. They did build the five speed Corvette in 1961-1962, though.

Jim.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm 59, but here's the cool part. Last fall my wife who is 58 and my sister who is 76 and owns a baloon tire Rollfast, joined in on the "First Ride Over The Hudson". It took place on a mid 18th century railroad tressel recently reopened as a state park between Highland and Poughkeepsie N.Y. I have pic's which I'll post someday. I rode a Schwinn Jaguar, and some other friends joined us using bikes from my collection. Just goes to show that you are never too old to have fun on a bike.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 24, 2010)

*Oldest balloon tire collector*

How about who is the oldest collector on the cabe?
I turned 72 in october and had a schwinn since i was 11.
Wes
the fender doctor


----------



## tecolote14 (Feb 25, 2010)

48 line in porterville ca.


----------



## chriscokid (Feb 25, 2010)

37 Crowley Louisiana.... way down south in da bayou sha


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 26, 2010)

40. Green Bay Wisconsin.


----------



## jwm (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm 57, and my wife is 61. I'm just the right age for my Stingray Spoiler. The bike will suit me better once I have the three-speed conversion done, and the '56 Starlet will also suit Mary better with three gears. The B-6 will remain single.

JWM


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 27, 2010)

43 going on 60something.


----------



## copiecat (Feb 27, 2010)

Like  first "manta-ray"
My serial number was _BG00028_


_I'm just taller _


----------



## BenTPhork (Mar 2, 2010)

59... with a few bikes even older.


----------



## jdbrewster (Mar 3, 2010)

37 and living in New Orleans, Louisiana....where it's easier to bike through the city than it is to drive.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 4, 2010)

34 years of age from san jose california.  It all started when my dad bought me a new 16 inch western flyer half bmx/half vintage cruiser bicycle out of western auto cars parts store in gilroy california(no longer open).... Man i loved that bicycle.  Have pics to prove it.  Got my first complete schwinn balloon bike from a second shop in 1999 and never looked back-it was a 1949 schwinn autocycle.


----------



## ratdaddy (Mar 5, 2010)

Iam so old i pretty much just look at my bike collection.but thats fun too


----------



## charlestlangjahr (Mar 30, 2010)

I am 28 and live in Tacoma WA. Been away from the cabe for a few months working on my new old truck but now I done and back! Firt 22 years of life spent loving living Santa Cruz CA.


----------



## bentpedal (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm 51 +1 which I think makes me 52. Mile high city, Denver. It's supposed to get up to 78 degrees today. Gonna have to pull one of the bikes out of the basement & take a spin. I just need to remember witch one of them actually works.


----------



## mofoco1 (Mar 30, 2010)

43 in Clovis, Ca Central Ca. armpit of California. Weather was sweet last week, but all my bikes are projects and the downhill bike is no fun on flatland. Working on bikes again after 20 year hiatus, living life. Now I have a 48 Excelsior I am Restomodying,  48 Monark SilverKing thats getting Restored, 70 chrome Schwinn super Sport I am making a Single Speed out of and some Girvin suspension forks I want to build up into a ratrod broadtracker style build up( need a vintage frame still for that)....Mo in Clovis, CA


----------



## bentpedal (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm still 52. Just a little bit more 52 than I was when I said I was 52 a couple of days ago.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 3, 2010)

funny I started this thread 3 years ago now im 28


----------



## OldRider (Apr 3, 2010)

militarymonark said:


> funny I started this thread 3 years ago now im 28



You're just a pup then


----------



## mruiz (Apr 5, 2010)

Today I turn 54 years young. Babby Bomer, that's when the parents drank lots of wiskey.


----------



## Double Six (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm 49 live in Hanceville, Alabama and can still ride a bicycle a long way.!!!!


----------



## 1manta (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm 50 living in Goleta California. I built my first bike from a scrap pile when I was seven and I still cannot pass up a discarded bike today without checking it for bitchen parts.My most recent build is a 52 Schwinn straight bar with a truss fork. Its a smooth rider for cruisin in the good land.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 26, 2010)

Im 17 Living in Saint Louis, Missouri.


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 26, 2010)

27... Arizona


----------



## fattommy (Jun 26, 2010)

66 1/2 years, Torrance, CA


----------



## mojo273 (Jun 28, 2010)

41 and in mid missouri.
I'm not a collector but sure do enjoy eyeballin the bikes on here.


----------



## stmalachy (Jul 9, 2010)

45. Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2010)

336 in dog years, Thomson, GA


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 9, 2010)

41, Orange , Ca


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey Monark, 37 from So Cal (Riverside) but from the Quad Cities, IL.   Go UTHS! (United Township,  East Moline)


----------



## higgens (Jul 10, 2010)

32 or 33 ? I cant put down the j long enough to figure it out orange county ca


----------



## huipbas (Jul 10, 2010)

I am 48 and living in Dordrecht, Netherlands, Europe


----------



## bikergirl (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm 59, living in Yorba Linda, Calif.


----------



## DocLong (Jul 11, 2010)

28, in Clarksville, TN. (Fort Campbell, KY)

From around Dayton, OH.


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 11, 2010)

47 . Live outside of ft.Worth


----------



## OldRider (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey Phantom, you're either as old or as young as me


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 11, 2010)

Hee hee... Lets go with "young" ; )


----------



## chitown (Jul 11, 2010)

_*42*_ish

Where LeBron is not. Chicagoland area.


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 12, 2010)

54 and going too look at another cushman today.a 1944 military model with a sidecar


----------



## mruiz (Jul 12, 2010)

54 and live in Chester VA.
 Mitch


----------



## Cheaterslick (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi , i'm 47 and my son is 9 and were Canadian EH !


----------



## tourist (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry, Gordon, I'm 57 years and three months. In Boston, MA.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 14, 2010)

59 years old and I refuse to count any higher!!! 

Dave


----------



## Hippy Jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

79 remember when theas were all new!


----------



## z-bikes (Jul 15, 2010)

56,  Living in the U.P. of Michigan


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 26, 2010)

Soon to be 43, Edison, Ohio. 
Just got into it, more of a rider than a collector. (subject to change)


----------



## jwm (Sep 26, 2010)

I was a year younger when I posted on this thread before. All the arithmetic gets a little confusing but I think it all adds up to about 58. I still don't like derailleurs, but they tell me when I get a little older I'll begin to appreciate having a whole bunch'a speeds. I say any more than three  just ain't fittin', nor proper. 

JWM


----------



## jedijoe59 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm 51 and I live in the Southern Califonia Inland Empire. And when I was a kd, Schwinn StingRay's were THE bike evey kid wanted! Especialy the Krates!


----------



## emma13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Co-enzyme CoQ10 Benefits for Heart failure patients needing Health using Ubiquinol for high Bio availability,energy and to counter effects of Statin Drugs.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2010)

In two more months I'll be 54...


----------



## Heledir (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm 20 living in Western New york. Currently attending SUNY Geneseo. Go Knights!


----------



## jan8j (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, I shouldn't admit it, but I'm a year older than this bike!


----------



## SailorMac (Sep 29, 2010)

44 for a little while longer


----------



## yewhi (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll Play.  45, Coloradan living in fiscal exile in San Diego.


----------



## popawheelie (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi, I'm Mike Siddons and my age is 57 as of two weeks ago. I've lived in sunny Manhattan Beach, Ca.for 22 years, just 3 miles South of LA Airport, 7 blocks from the ocean and I love riding in these heat waves. I love old cruisers with tanks, and that's the way it is.


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm 29 and I'm from Calgary, Alberta in Canada.


----------



## oktoday (Oct 12, 2010)

56 here...ever notice how these young guys always know alot more than you...when they're on the internet...LOL...


----------



## z-bikes (Oct 13, 2010)

Soon to be 57 & living in the U.P. of Michigan.


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Oct 14, 2010)

30

Some of the most beautiful things in this world are covered in rust.

Columbus Ohio.


----------



## cashman (Oct 14, 2010)

53 and a 1/2. I live at the bottom end of Appalacchia.


----------



## hwstem (Oct 25, 2010)

16 and just getting into the hobby or should I say addiction.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 25, 2010)

I lie and say I'm 44 because I look so damn good. I act 18 most of the time. My birth certificate says I'm 54. I hate that stupid piece of paper.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Oct 26, 2010)

35 Vancouver BC Canada


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 26, 2010)

Im 15yr old mechanical researcher in Arkansas.


----------



## xrjunky (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm 62 and living in Crawfordsville, IN


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Oct 27, 2010)

19. in arizona.  own 7 bikes at the moment. but am always looking for more. got one bike that is two schwinn frames welded togather with alot of body work. and looks like a dragons body. made out of a 60's to 70's stingray and a 70's slik chik. its getting lots of fancy paint and parts.


----------



## jatoms (Dec 20, 2010)

57 - Mechanicsville VA (near Richmond)

1952 Columbia Jet Rider 
1940s Schwinn girls bike, all original and un-touched, at the moment.


----------



## wigditty (Dec 20, 2010)

38 and feelin great!  San Lorenzo, California


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 20, 2010)

63 and running circles around young pups half my age in Northern California


----------



## kenji (Dec 20, 2010)

50 in Missouri but who's count'n?


----------



## Don (Dec 20, 2010)

58 in Tallahassee, FL....guess I'm the old fart in the group.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 20, 2010)

40!
A Virginia native and enjoying life in the Commonwealth, but with a company van, gas card, and satellite radio, I have quite the reach in pursuing our hobby.


----------



## vincev (Dec 21, 2010)

62,are there any classic bike clubs in N/W Indiana area.or chicago area??


----------



## Don (Dec 21, 2010)

58 in Tallahassee, Florida.......do I win the "Old Fart" award?

Don


----------



## happykamper (Dec 21, 2010)

51 young & still riding


----------



## nomadman1956 (Dec 21, 2010)

44 and live in The Great Smokie Mountains of Tn.


----------



## tailhole (Dec 26, 2010)

40, new to this site.  Livin in Denver. Lovin it.


----------



## Don (Dec 26, 2010)

58 in Tallahassee......do I win the "Od Fart" award?

Don


----------



## Rick Palmer (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm almost 62, will be living in Happy Valley, Oregon in about 3 weeks.  I still have my first bike, a 1957 Schwinn American, which I have restored.  That bike saw a lot of miles delivering newspapers.  It also took me past my future wifes' house (of course I didn't know it at the time).  I even rode it over to the opening of a new shopping mall in 1961 to see Louis Armstrong perform.  There are a lot of great memories tied up with that bike.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome Rick! Trust me, theres more then a few of us here that wish we still had our first bikes, its fantastic that you hung on to yours!


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 26, 2010)

I Just turned 30. I have been a Pro BMX racer and MTB racer since I was 17. Been racing since I was 9. I skipped the training wheel part of bicycle riding. I will ride till I cant anymore. I love the Vintage and classic bikes. Its nice to just take a ride on the bike trail with a vintage beauty.


----------



## csavw (Dec 27, 2010)

49 and livin' in Jacksonville Fl. Several bike projects going on.Love those late 40's.early 50's bikes.great web site !


----------



## HARPO (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm 58 and live on Long Island....I act like 9, but my birth certificate says otherwise........


----------



## PDXJeff (Dec 31, 2010)

36, Portland Oregon.


----------



## Santee (Jan 1, 2011)

I confess, I am 56, but whats it matter? Just ride baby!


----------



## tanker tony (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll be 43 Wednesday.
I'm in Lapeer Michigan, about an hour north of Detroit.


----------



## Thward (Jan 3, 2011)

I was in the late 30"s year old and from the town of Anchorage, Alaska......so much love on biking.


----------



## tony d. (Jan 21, 2011)

am 53  in Long Beach  cal.


----------



## brandon9233 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm 43, though I love like I'm 33, work like I'm 23 and act like I'm 13.
 Palma Ceia, Florida.


----------



## JAT (Jan 21, 2011)

54, Oshkosh WI


----------



## tony d. (Jan 22, 2011)

53 and in so.cal.


----------



## tony d. (Jan 22, 2011)

*am 52 and am in so.cal*



militarymonark said:


> I think I started this thread in the last forum before it was erased but I forgot. Well anyway whats everyone's ages? And where are ya? Im 25 and in quincy, Illinios




am 52 and am in so.cal.


----------



## Santee (Jan 23, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> 40!
> A Virginia native and enjoying life in the Commonwealth, but with a company van, gas card, and satellite radio, I have quite the reach in pursuing our hobby.




Ahhh, I remember those days with a company car and free gas and insurance. I did it for 25 years, When I retired, it pained me to buy gasoline!!! Damn it!


----------



## frank 81 (Feb 1, 2011)

71  minnesota


----------



## thogsez (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello! I'm 50,living in Palo Alto California...


----------



## tony d. (Mar 4, 2011)

52 living in so.cal.  collecting bikes for 30 years  =o)


----------



## Nightshade (Mar 4, 2011)

65 years young, retired and having a ball doing only what I want to when I feel like it!!!! 

Playing with my Cruisers is central to all that fun along with my Shortwave radios!


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 5, 2011)

I may not be the youngest or the oldest but I bet I'm the newest with the most. I've been collecting just under two years and have collected (hoarded) about 350 bicycles. 98% are 1970's and older. My favorite is my 1939 Hiwatha Arrow.


----------



## rustyspeculum (Mar 9, 2011)

31yr from Mid-Michigan


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 9, 2011)

rideahiggins said:


> I may not be the youngest or the oldest but I bet I'm the newest with the most. I've been collecting just under two years and have collected (hoarded) about 350 bicycles. 98% are 1970's and older. My favorite is my 1939 Hiwatha Arrow.




Uhhh, cut loose with some photos will'ya!?!?


----------



## Double_D (Mar 11, 2011)

42, gonna be 43 in a couple weeks.  McHenry IL (far NW suburbs).  Been into bikes since I was a kid, but just really started collecting again recently.  I got a bad problem with those other kid of bikes with the big motors in em.

DD


----------



## OldRider (Mar 11, 2011)

I was 46 the last time I posted and I'll be 48 in the fall...... still on the bright side of 50


----------



## rubblequeen (Mar 12, 2011)

sorry pressed this by mistake - that's what happens when you get older


----------



## rubblequeen (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm 63 and live in UK but have house in Florida.  Fave bike is 58 Murray oh and a 62 Schwinn but not to forget the 58 Rudge.  Heading your way in April looking forward to riding the Murray & Schwinn, Rudge is English.  
Still cyclotouring with a vengeance and plan to cross Australia in August  www.tonystravels.com 
Great to virtually meet you all and "Have a nice day" (isn't that what you all say ? :o)
Oh and notice many of you have vintage cars also i'm into narrow boats here in England.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 12, 2011)

i  am   75  been   collecting  bikes    for     6o years  started when i was a  kid  walking  up and down the  alleys  picking up old  bike  parts and piesies till ihad a  bike  then started trading to day i got   probably a  100o  bikes  
i have a   bike shop  and i restore bikes   for other people i am in    champaign illinois i guess i am the oldest  guy here


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 12, 2011)

hi 52 friend of bill w. living in cleveland oh.


----------



## Sulley (Mar 17, 2011)

Im 53, living in Bridgeport NY just east of Syracuse.  Sulley


----------



## Brutuskend (May 24, 2011)

sam said:


> So,I'm the OLD GEZZER on this board!Guess so,I remember this board before Scott got it!Infact Scott saved it from going down the tubes.He offers some good books on it now ,but it's really up to us to get it pumped up---how about that for a goal next year---(can't beleave I'm that old)---sam




Born 12/07/53
Started turning wrenchs in '63


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (May 25, 2011)

30 years young.

    Columbus Ohio


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm 56, look about 42, act about 20, and I live in the the rural town of Stillwater, New Jersey. I got rid of most of my classic cars and I am keeping my old classic bicycles.
The bikes are way easier , way cooler & you can get a whole lot of them in your basement!


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 3, 2011)

57 years old. In the morning I feel like 70 but if I go out riding I feel more like in in my mid 30's again.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm 22 from Plymouth, Michigan with a pole barn where a lot of bikes can fit


----------



## Dan Jose (Jun 19, 2011)

27 soon to be 28 in july 10th! Brooklyn New York


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 19, 2011)

i am    71  and i amin illinois   chucksoldbikes or   cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## kmrcdd (Jun 20, 2011)

I was 12 just before my 48th B'day. ...Still 12  Missouri


----------



## Craiggo (Jun 21, 2011)

im 16 and from madison wisconsin area with 20 or so bikes.  I just started restoring 2 years ago and i am loving it so much. 

P.S. it is really interesting to read about all the experienced restorers that are out there!


----------



## JimK (Jun 21, 2011)

I am new to the board but I have been around for 53 years. A miss-placed Texan living in the heart of Central KY.

JimK


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 22, 2011)

I just turned the big 50. Only my brain does not know it yet and is still living in the 70's


----------



## Beachside (Jun 22, 2011)

49 and live a block West of A1A in Melbourne Beach Florida!


----------



## OldRider (Jun 22, 2011)

In September 48 years will have come and gone and I don't have a clue where they went


----------



## thogsez (Jun 22, 2011)

Pedaled my way up to 50. It's all downhill from here, wind in hair!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jun 23, 2011)

48 from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, relocated to San Antonio, Texas.

~ Dave


----------



## Outlaw90 (Jun 23, 2011)

im 21 from medford oregon


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 30, 2011)

25 from Orange County CA.

Diagnosed with Cycle Truck Syndrome


----------



## PJ311foo (Jul 1, 2011)

My names Patrick and Im 33 from Enon, OH but now living in Minneapolis, MN. Enjoyed my stay here so far


----------



## xtreme_animal (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm 45 in mid-michigan. It's funny how in pictures of classic and antique bikes everyone posts there is always a big f/s mtn bike in the background. Also, nice to see many remember where the roots of the sport and recreation are. I personally find refuge in cleaning up and restoring old bikes, brings back memories of childhood when Dad would say,"You broke it, I'm not fixing it for you. Gotta learn sometime."(tho, he was always there to supervise and lend advice) 
Keep riding and passing on the knowledge and enjoyment! and most of all Happy trails!

Mark


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 5, 2011)

51, Vancouver, Canada.

Got a Whizzer on Elgin frame, a Twin Bar, WF, X-53, a JC Higgins Colorflow and an Elgin 4 star deluxe.

Loving the old bikes, part of the Vancouver Wheelmen Vintage Bike Club.


----------



## YOUBUGME2 (Jul 5, 2011)

27 In Dothan, Alabama.
Just got into bikes 3 months ago and so far have 4
52 hornet
57 wasp (wifes)
62 Wester flyer
??  AMF Roadmaster courier 3
2 of the bikes were given to me.  Loving riding around so far just need to get wifes done so we can ride together.


----------



## MadisonLee (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey I'm 36 in from NY


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 11, 2011)

32, Los Angeles, Toy Designer


----------



## Ray (Jul 11, 2011)

52, Montreal, Quebec, Canada


----------



## ratcycle (Jul 11, 2011)

I am 23 and live in De Forest, WI


----------



## Jon Olson (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm 63 and live in Modesto, Ca. You can see some of my collection if you goggle McHenry Museum  Modesto, Ca. ( AMGEN TOUR of CA., vintage bicycles; past and current shows )


----------



## ALLEY OOP (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm 54, and I thought only sea turtles got that old! I grew up in Alton, Illinois. Now reside in Kansas City, Missouri.


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

32 spokane.wa


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 14, 2011)

I buried the Arc of the Covenent in Nova Scotia --Doc


----------



## LarzBahrs (Jul 15, 2011)

Im 19 and I hail from Sacramento, California!


----------



## serg (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi! I am 38 years old. I live in Russia, Moscow. Away from America, of course, but the love of bikes blurs the boundaries


----------



## wilkepa72 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Old?*

39--but I feel more like 25 now that I'm riding my Peugeot everyday!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 1, 2011)

update i've been 29 for a few months now, This thread a few years old I started it like when I was 25


----------



## pkh1974 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm 37 from Indianapolis IN.


----------



## frankabr. (Aug 5, 2011)

*52*

52, Put myself through college fixing bicycles

To me, owning a classic bicycle is as good or better than owning a classic Mustang or Jaguar.   Not only do people think old bikes are cool, but you also get excercise and fresh air in the bargain!


----------



## kenvinlee89 (Aug 5, 2011)

My name is Kenvin from Australia. I am 22 years old and am still a student.


----------



## mellowvelo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm Leanne. I turned 35 this week and got a new bike for my b-day! I live in mid-Michigan.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 6, 2011)

*how old is everyone?*

15,648 years old.

You said everyone,  that's everyone.


----------



## calina_cute18 (Aug 6, 2011)

Olivia 25 years old !!

Embroidery Designs .


----------



## Suppatime (Aug 8, 2011)

28 in Los Angeles... new to all of this and enjoying all the reading material!


----------



## panther boy (Aug 9, 2011)

*71 and holding in tampa bay, florida*

I got started in this after looking for new bearings for my Schwinn Panther I bought new when I was 12 or 13 years old. Every dealer I went to told me that parts were unavailable, but they offered to buy my bike. I discovered Memory Lane in Toledo, and My wife and I went to the Spring swap meet in Spring of "89. I found a decent ladies Panther, and picked it up so we'd have matching bikes. 
I ended up restoring hers, then mine, and we've been riding them often.

MY BLACK PANTHER AFTER RESTORATION


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 9, 2011)

I am 19- am I the youngest???


----------



## Colton1936 (Aug 11, 2011)

I take it I'm the youngest... 15, not to many 15 year olds collect old bicycles...


----------



## benjclark (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm 30 or 31.  I forget.


----------



## SCSweere (Aug 15, 2011)

I am 43 - live in minneapolis MN


----------



## cdavid67 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am 44 and live in Santa Cruz County, CA.


----------



## Dave K (Sep 15, 2011)

40 Northern California Sonoma County


----------



## bigworld (Sep 16, 2011)

I just turned 25, from South Wisconsin.. 2nd youngest? ha- ha. Been collecting for 10 years. 






Cheap Coach PursesCoach Handbags
Coach Bagscoach outlet
Coach Outlet Stores


----------



## Pedalin Past (Sep 16, 2011)

*Antique....*

I'm on the backside of 60, still put the kickstand up and get my face in the wnd daily....Paul....


----------



## kevin9 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm 23 from US, also a tourist so now recently i'm in Asia.


----------



## titus (Jan 9, 2012)

*chop drop and section*

I'm 30 from Wisconsin, I weld and am an auto, motorcycle, and Bicycle (professionally) mechanic and I've been salvaging wrecks and chopping busted antiques for 16 yrs now.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 9, 2012)

55 / Norfolk va. and will be working till I'm 90. 
I too still live in the 70's but, my sponsor says I shouldn't partake-ith anymore, so I feel younger again. But the age shows.
Honey where the hell is that "tummy tuck belt, going out for a ride, be back when the street lights come on". Oh that's right, I have a tanklight bike. " On second thought,  I'll be back when the street lights go back off"


----------



## Buster1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Last few months of 39!  Vegas. (when not deployed)


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm 55 and live just about equidistant from Boston and Providence.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jan 9, 2012)

56 and live in Poland Maine - where my well water is free while everyone else pays money for their Poland Spring Water!

I too live in the 70's.  My newest modern road bike is from the 90's, but my favorites are my 60's and 70's lightweights. (well - relatively lightweight I suppose).


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll be 18 in 17 days
I live in Montreal, Quebec, Canada.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 9, 2012)

Old-Bikes said:


> I'll be 18 in 17 days
> I live in Montreal, Quebec, Canada.




Happy birthday (soon)...


----------



## bricycle (Jan 9, 2012)

bobcycles said:


> 15,648 years old.
> 
> You said everyone,  that's everyone.




Har, Har, Hardy-har-har!!!


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jan 9, 2012)

*Older then dirt*

 I'm 47 but some days feel much older.  LOL  I'm living in Albany Oregon but was born and grew up in San Diego (North County) area.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm 45 and live in Palm Bay, Florida.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 9, 2012)

64 and a half .... real name is patric cafaro ... a.k.a. ... Hoofhearted ... Lucky Chesterfield ... Mr. Victor Samoa ... Father Nunzio Giambrone, S.J. ... from Fairborn, Ohio


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 9, 2012)

hoofhearted said:


> 64 and a half .... real name is patric cafaro ... a.k.a. ... Hoofhearted ... Lucky Chesterfield ... Mr. Victor Samoa ... Father Nunzio Giambrone, S.J. ... from Fairborn, Ohio



You know Patric, if you've been through the witness protection program that many times, maybe it's time to slow down a bit!


----------



## npence (Jan 9, 2012)

I started this hobby at the age of 26 and now I'm 29.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 9, 2012)

I was 53 the first time I posted on this thread and now I'm 59, damn that was fast, guess i been having too much fun to notice the time


----------



## twjensen (Jan 9, 2012)

53, but I read at a 55 yr. old level. I am very advanced for my age.


----------



## robertc (Jan 9, 2012)

53 also but electronically challenged. I use my 7 year old grandson for guidance.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 9, 2012)

*36 years old gilroy ca*

Been into bikes since i was 4 years old...began the classic bike hobby ABOUT 1996 at 21 years of age.


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Jan 9, 2012)

Born in 1975.  Never had much appreciation for math either.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 10, 2012)

*age*

i am  72 and   live in illinois   arcola mid state chucksoldbikes   any  body else  as old as   dirt i started  picking up old  bicycles out   of other peoples  trash  at   7 years old  and been at the   bike  business ever since
 love it 
 chucksoldbikes  cpcsps@yahoo.comHELLO ALL  WE HAVE A   BICYCLE  SWAP MEET AT PANA  EVERY   YEAR  GO TO YOUR  COMPUTER  AND  PULL UP  PANA ILLINOIS  U CAN SEE WHEN IT IS  ALLONG WITH  THE  CAR SHOW  CHECK IT OUT


----------



## voyager al (Jan 10, 2012)

56 soon.got back into bikes a few years ago. I use my bassboat os saturdays, and bike on sundays with the wife.
I am off work,getting a intestine operation, and needed a hobby while i recuperate. So I started buying old bikes off craigslist. Its addicting.Have restored 2 since i was off at thanksgiving. Get the operation tomorrow, and cant get back to work til March, so I imagine I will restore or build a few more....


----------



## silvercreek (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm 65 and I'm in, wait a minute, where am I? 

You know what you're suppose to do when you don't know where you are? Call the operator, ask here to trace the call and tell you where you are.


----------



## markhearn (Jan 11, 2012)

*42 in Phoenix, Az. newbe*

42 living in phoenix and new to the CABE.


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey, I'm 27 and in Texas.


----------



## Kidahginn (Jan 25, 2012)

*I don't feel old..*

60 years on the odometer,  Macomb County MI


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 25, 2012)

*How old is everyone??*

Me, I'm 49, going on 16. Tommorrow, I could be 49, going on 62. This time of year, the weather has a lot to do with how old I am, or how old I feel. Coming at you from the east side of Lake Winnebago, Wisconsin.


----------



## Brit cruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

my name is Sean i'm 42 and i live in Great yarmouth , England .


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 26, 2012)

*Old enough to know better, too young to resist*

52 and soon to be older. Doesn't change how young I feel. The beach and a tandem keeps you young! 
I wish they all could be California girls!


----------



## vontrike (Jan 26, 2012)

I am 52 and from Masury Ohio. That's 364 in dog years !


----------



## Wcben (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a couple of weeks shy of 48.... I'm in Fort Lauderdale, FL.


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Gettin old too fast*

Shaun brown  41    reside in the rain capiatl of the u.s.  University place washington near seattle


----------



## broadbrian (Jan 26, 2012)

*Hi All*

I'm Brian from NJ and I'm 32 years old.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 27, 2012)

*hello*

i am  72 started when i was   7   years old  mom and  dad  didnt have any money  so itook my little wagon  up and down the alleys  picking up  pop  bottles and beer  bottles and a aluminin copper   and  brass and all the  bicycle parts i could   find i soon  had a  bike  with a little  work that is how it all started   if been doing it  ever since  chucksoldbikes  cpcsps@yahoo.com  lov eit


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 27, 2012)

*Orange county*

IM 33 years old and I live in huntington beach california.

shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 27, 2012)

Evan here in houston tx by way of new jersey. I turn 29 this coming tues jan 31


----------



## oldandintheway (Feb 12, 2012)

*"When I'm 64"*

I remember when The Beatles came out with that song! Yeah, I'm 64 but still young enough to ride my Swing Bike on the boardwalk in Ocean City, MD (without laying it down).

Emil in Jersey


----------



## bicycles123 (Feb 12, 2012)

41 in Marietta, GA and my oldest bike is 97 (Mead Ranger Roadster)


----------



## James nash (Feb 17, 2012)

*Hey!*

I'm 30 yrs old out of portland Or. Area, My oldest bike is a 1918 mead Ranger.


----------



## climbhike (Nov 18, 2012)

*Not how old?  But how young!*

Almost 59, riding around Kalamazoo, MI.  Favorite places to ride, north around Grand Rapids (where the grand kids are) and Chicagoland (more kids and grand kids).  Papa G


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm 34 in Huntington Beach ca.


----------



## Jack Jacobson (Nov 18, 2012)

*wise guy*

WOW not as many guys over 40 familiarity of the desk top helps .great to see enthusiasm in younger collectors/ preservationists/or visually literate ,my question how many women out there?
I am 49 this year and still believe in the magic of two wheels.


----------



## panelman (Nov 18, 2012)

Im 25 in St. Pete, Fl. Oldest bike is a turn of the century Tandem.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm 19, and my oldest bike is a 1901 Crescent


----------



## jacdan98 (Nov 18, 2012)

42 years old Folsom, CaliforniaView attachment 74092


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 18, 2012)

52 years young in Buford, GA. Oldest bike 1927 Stutz motor-bike.


----------



## model-a (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm 50 years old live in North Carolina, small town called Rockwell about 25 miles north of Charlotte NASCAR country.


----------



## cadillacbike (Nov 19, 2012)

Am 47  Roanoke va


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 18, 2013)

*Been awhile since anyone posted here...*

I'm 28 Live in MI


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 18, 2013)

46 from 1966


----------



## OldRider (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll be 50 in the fall


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm 33 until the 28th of Sept rolls around.  Carter was the President,  Billy Joel made a splash at the Grammys, and the Deer Hunter won best picture at the Oscars.  1979


----------



## OldRider (Feb 18, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> I'm 33 until the 28th of Sept rolls around.  Carter was the President,  Billy Joel made a splash at the Grammys, and the Deer Hunter won best picture at the Oscars.  1979




I was a little more then a month old when Kennedy was assassinated.......


----------



## kos22us (Feb 18, 2013)

33, central PA small town of lewistown where sadly there are no bikes to be found ... at all !


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 19, 2013)

Ron 51 in dayton oh ,1 mile away from the Davis and huffman bicycle factory.whats left


----------



## OldRider (Feb 19, 2013)

I would love to "pick" the  Huffman factory just in case a little paperwork or anything got left behind. Ahhhhhhh I'm dreaming, probably long gone by now!


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 19, 2013)

*I'm*

Marc, 36 and live in Switzerland (was in Toronto for 8 years before I moved here about 6 years ago)


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 19, 2013)

66 today; live in Shawnee, KS. (Suburb of KC, MO)


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 19, 2013)

Turned 47 last week, live near the Belgian coast..


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Feb 20, 2013)

62, live just north of the Golden Gate.
My wife and I have :
'58 Schwinn American
'55 Schwinn Red Phantom
'36 Elgin
'36 Colson I've made into a hybrid


----------



## cl222 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am 14 and i am in Malone NY... not a very big town.


----------



## PeterScherer (Feb 20, 2013)

19, and I'm in the process of moving from Seward, NE to Lubbock, TX


----------



## chilejeep (Feb 20, 2013)

Mentally 14, actually 35 Waterloo Iowa


----------



## Hermanator3 (Feb 21, 2013)

74 years old.  Live in a suburb of Minneapolis.  Have been a road bike rider since the seventies and still have my 1974 Follis.  Most of my riding is on a 1999 Santana road tandem with my wife.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 21, 2013)

cl222 said:


> I am 14 and i am in Malone NY... not a very big town.




Good to see some young blood get into the hobby. maybe you can teach us old far_s a thing or two...


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 21, 2013)

68, which is apparently so old I thought I had replied to this thread a couple of years ago....apparently I didn't.........


----------



## krazi (Apr 23, 2013)

gonna be 29 in july. live in hastings Nebraska


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 23, 2013)

26, Brooklyn New York


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 23, 2013)

32 biologically, 15 @ heart...in central Cali


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Apr 23, 2013)

*hello     chucksoldbikes*

hi  i am 73  beemn working on    bikes   since i was  6 or 7 i go up and  down the  alleys and pick up    the copper brass and iron   and beer bottoes and pop  bottoes and all the  bike s and parts i could  find  chucksoldbikes


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Apr 23, 2013)

*hello bump to  the front*

bump  to the front


----------



## Mantafelix (Apr 23, 2013)

31 here.

Sent from my Samsung S2X


----------



## 808stingray (Apr 24, 2013)

53, Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2013)

Mojo80 said:


> 32 biologically, 15 @ heart...in central Cali




...hope you are in the red.....


----------



## Hermanator3 (Apr 24, 2013)

*What city do you live in?*



johan willaert said:


> Turned 47 last week, live near the Belgian coast..




We have friends in Roeselare & Oostende.  We were in Oostende last October.  The Atlantic Wall museum is fantastic as were the Belgium waffles!


----------



## blincoe (Apr 27, 2013)

21 Lakewood CA


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 5, 2013)

37 NYC... and two kids


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm 62 from milpitas,ca.


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 5, 2013)

32, have had old bikes off and on since I was 13 or 14.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 5, 2013)

Half of 100 years in a few weeks.......OMG where have the years gone?


----------



## El Roth (Sep 5, 2013)

fourty six two wks ago....like fine wine..the older it gets..the better it tastes..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 5, 2013)

Mid thirties.... 34 or 35 can't remember... Maybe almost 35.... I think...hmmm


----------



## stoney (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm 59 in Florida


----------



## jd56 (Sep 6, 2013)

Just flipped 57....I think I posted last year too....but I was younger then and the memory is starting to fade now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bricycle (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll be 57 in November!


----------



## eddie bravo (Sep 7, 2013)

43 yrs living in Garden Grove , Ca. 5 mins from Disneyland on a bicycle 

ride


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 7, 2013)

*63*

63 but my wife says I don't act it. I wonder what she means.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 7, 2013)

OldRider said:


> I would love to "pick" the  Huffman factory just in case a little paperwork or anything got left behind. Ahhhhhhh I'm dreaming, probably long gone by now!




The building got bought out and turned into some office from what I've been told. Anything left was likely either quctioned or thrown away.


----------



## Thephilskie (Sep 25, 2013)

43 years, but act 26.  From Morton Grove, just outside Chicago.


----------



## Riadoo (Sep 25, 2013)

*Toys r us kid*

39 goin on 25 forever, lol... Chesapeake, va... Enjoyin the research and seeing creations of scraps come alive! 

Ria...


----------



## John O'Byrne (Sep 26, 2013)

*i fear i left it a bit late to join this game haha*

19 from Kildare Ireland


----------



## skindel (Jan 20, 2014)

*the last city in the U.S. to publicly exacute*

47 in ky but now they have a kinder gentler machinegun hand


----------



## petritl (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm 30 with 13 years experience (43)


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 20, 2014)

alot of the people in this thread are older than what they say,especially since it started about 7 years ago


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 20, 2014)

47 living in Statesville, NC.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 20, 2014)

*Well, let's see...*

30, Ocean Springs, MS


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 20, 2014)

Almost 8.5 in dog years.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 20, 2014)

As of September 22nd I was 50.......I sure hope the second 50 years are easier then the first 50 were!


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 20, 2014)

*Older than dirt......*

I'm 72 and live in Rochester Hills, Michigan.  Between restoring Hudson cars, old Indian motorcycles, I've now "graduated" to old bicycles.  Natural progression if you ask me!

Mike


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Wow 53*

Just turned 53.....yikes!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2014)

bobdenver1961 said:


> Just turned 53.....yikes!




Happy birthday!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2014)

57...look like 67....feel like 77!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 21, 2014)

I''''''''m 60 yrs old as of December of 2013.

I don't act like it most of the time and don't feel like it. I've only slowed up a little and just keep truckin down that path and don't really give it much thought. Ya gotta be  or at least try to be!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok ,, I'm mmmmm , I think 46? trying to do the math . Yup ,  46 . No wait,, 47 . Yes , I'm 47 ...


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 21, 2014)

Close enough, brother!


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 21, 2014)

*age*

hi im 60 and live in middletown ohio


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 21, 2014)

In three weeks, I'll celebrate the 28th anniversary of my 39th birthday.


----------



## steve doan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Age*

I am 66 and live in Independence, Iowa.   Been in hobby 25 years.Steve Doan


----------



## spoker (Jan 22, 2014)

you can tell how od soeone is by how many speeds there bike has LOL


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jan 22, 2014)

*Don't feel old!*

I just turned 50 in October.
Had a keg party and a live band to celebrate it.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 22, 2014)

spoker said:


> you can tell how od soeone is by how many speeds there bike has LOL




Or if they have a girls sprocket on a boys bike, like I do....


----------



## coin1812 (Apr 26, 2014)

28 out of central Illinois


----------



## TammyN (Apr 26, 2014)

spoker said:


> you can tell how od soeone is by how many speeds there bike has LOL




I have a bike with 30 speeds, so does that make me 30? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 26, 2014)

*52, irvine ca.*

36 of them on a SCHWINN with a serious case of "DELTA DISEASE" my first bike was a HAWTHORN, dad had 6 kids he couldn't afford SCHWINN'S


----------



## dwest (Apr 26, 2014)

*Aloha Everybody from Hawaii*

I'm 53 and my wife is 43. Born and raised in Elyria,Ohio Home of the COLSON and TROXEL.


----------



## Boris (Apr 26, 2014)

TammyN said:


> I have a bike with 30 speeds, so does that make me 30?




There was a time when a lady didn't divulge how many speeds she had.


----------



## vincev (Apr 26, 2014)

I like the ones that are fast.


----------



## Boris (Apr 26, 2014)

There was a time when peace and tranquility reigned supreme on this site. All that came to a screeching halt in November of 2008.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Apr 26, 2014)

*hello*

i am chuck   chucksoldbikes  in illinois   74 here  and love  old  bikes   and some  newe ones


----------



## redman007 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm 36 and live in Madison, alabama


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Apr 27, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> There was a time when peace and tranquility reigned supreme on this site. All that came to a screeching halt in November of 2008.




Thank you Dave.Its been that long.Its funny how your mind can adapt to accept the mentally challenged members that joined in Feb.of 2008.


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm 61 riding out of "The Gem City of the Foothill's" that would be Monrovia Ca. for those of you scratching your head's.


----------



## KelRod (Apr 13, 2015)

I am 37. Lived in South Sioux City all my life.


----------



## flightlinerflashback (Apr 13, 2015)

Just turned 59, but my old bikes make me feel like a kid again !!  In Pittsburgh Pa !!


----------



## randallace (Apr 13, 2015)

45 - ohio - yawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 13, 2015)

How old is this thread???


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2015)

tikicruiser said:


> I'm 61 riding out of "The Gem City of the Foothill's" that would be Monrovia Ca. for those of you scratching your head's.




Saw you ride by us on Myrtle while we enjoyed a few refreshments yesterday. Don't forget the next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride is this Sat,April 18th @9:00am. See you there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2015)

~8yrs 4months


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 13, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> ~8yrs 4months




8yrs 4months from 100!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 13, 2015)

You are only as old as you feel. After my first real bike ride of the year today I feel not a day over 92.


----------



## vincev (Apr 13, 2015)

Old enough to call you guys whippersnappers.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 13, 2015)

52 in irvine,ca. and first got the disease in 1977


----------



## Real Steel (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi everyone.
My name is Gus.
I have a biking problem.
At 56 I still play with bikes in Huntington Beach CA...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 13, 2015)

52 in Wilmington ohio I have been into bikes since about the mid 70's doing my paper route on my used pea picker bought from a old man who sold bikes out of his garage.Hes long gone ,his house is gone,but think of it everytime I drive by where it was.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 13, 2015)

Real Steel said:


> Hi everyone.
> My name is Gus.
> I have a biking problem.
> At 56 I still play with bikes in Huntington Beach CA...




Hi Gus,
 what's the fuss ?
Is there a law that forbids 56 yr. olds from playing with bikes in Huntington Beach


----------



## Real Steel (Apr 13, 2015)

2jakes said:


> Hi Gus,
> what's the fuss ?
> Is there a law that forbids 56 yr. olds from playing with bikes in Huntington Beach




Hmm, I probably should have saved my pseudo AA intro for a less tougher crowd


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 13, 2015)

Real Steel said:


> Hmm, I probably should have saved my pseudo AA intro for a less tougher crowd




Not to worry Gus.. I'm the head security watch dog around here !

Anybody starts anything...let me know.

Just don't turn your back on the guys from Portland or Crown Point !


----------



## jason morton (Jul 31, 2015)

I am 33 and live 1 hr away from Pittsburgh in Wheatland Pennsylvania! I got in to bmx bikes when i was 8 or so and fell in love with GT bicycles and still do and now i have progressed to the love of middleweight tank bicycles about 8yrs ago to now!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 31, 2015)

*"Everyone?".... you ask?

Well if you add up our combined Cabe member ages.........we are 45,836 years old.

*


----------



## Boris (Jul 31, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> *"Everyone?".... you ask?
> 
> Well if you add up our combined Cabe member ages.........we are 45,836 years old.
> 
> *




The above is a silent plea for you to send Bob some seats to restore, as he obviously has too much time on his hands these days.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 31, 2015)

59 and living life in the "p"ast lane. Life as a kid in the 60's was great, so I decided to stay there, at least every time I can get away with it. Riding a vintage bike is like looking at the world through rose colored glasses. Even a short five minute cruise on Main Street lets me be a kid again. Best stress therapy I know of!


----------



## delgan (Jul 31, 2015)

I quit keeping track 39 years ago when I was 29. Getting into bikes has helped to feel like I am getting younger!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 31, 2015)

I have been 21 year old 31 times. How old does that make me I am not sure ;-0 All I can tell you is that Tom Cruise is older than me by 2 weeks. Oh, I almost forgot I live in occupied Chicago.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 31, 2015)

The Schwinn Phantom and I appeared for the first time here in Chicago that year .


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 31, 2015)

I be a wee bit older than my teeth....


----------



## slick (Jul 31, 2015)

I'll be 38 in December.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 31, 2015)

December! Me too. Im Dec. 3rd. Ill be 38


----------



## wspeid (Jul 31, 2015)

Bill from Virginia.  I was 43 when this thread started, so add almost a decade.


----------



## sleepy (Jul 31, 2015)

59....tempus fugit.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 31, 2015)

27 years old, I was born in the wrong time period haha. Ive been attracted to old stuff since I was little kid. Started on the old bikes fix a couple years ago and has just taken over my life haha.


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 1, 2015)

48 till next month then startin the down hill side to 50


----------



## Mickeymike (Aug 1, 2015)

30 providence Rhode Island 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 1, 2015)

46 and I live in Gilbert Az.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 1, 2015)

older than some, not as old as others,never to old to ride vintage -53


----------



## nj_shore (Aug 1, 2015)

It's all about the year 1984!


----------



## Sekineracer (Aug 1, 2015)

Lol I imagine I might be the youngest as I'm turning 21 in a week and a half. If you're in Griffin Ga and see some young guy fly by on a vintage sekine you might as well forget trying to catch me lol, I'm not saying don't try but don't pull a muscle


----------



## 1969nam (Aug 4, 2015)

65 years young......I'll turn 66 in November 2015. Still feel and act like a teenager, age is only a number !


----------



## Hoosier Biker (Aug 4, 2015)

56 today, will be 57 August 5th. (the day Marilyn Monroe died) in Bloomington Indiana.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 4, 2015)

Hoosier Biker said:


> 56 today, will be 57 August 5th. (the day Marilyn Monroe died) in Bloomington Indiana.




Happy Birthday...that's nutt'n, I was born the day Bela Lugosi died. "Look at my ring.....", Ahhh, bats, creatures of the night, how beautiful they are..


----------



## meigsman (Oct 29, 2015)

51 in southern Ohio


----------



## MikeB619 (Oct 29, 2015)

54 in Virginia Beach VA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 29, 2015)

I just turned 19 Reed from Jersey..............But don't think for a second that doesn't mean I don't know what im doing.....


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 29, 2015)

22, will be 23 in 4 months in NY


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 29, 2015)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> I just turned 19 Reed from Jersey..............But don't think for a second that doesn't mean I don't know what im doing.....




I thought I was the youngest person on this site!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 29, 2015)

I ain't tellin cause I still likes them young women folk...


----------



## tikicruiser (Oct 29, 2015)

This old


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 29, 2015)

74 on Veteran's Day....Rochester Hills, MI.


----------



## planetarypedalworks (Oct 29, 2015)

MikeB619 said:


> 54 in Virginia Beach VA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Awesome, I grew up there and there are a lot of cruisers on the boardwalk that catch my eye.
28 - Dallas, TX


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 29, 2015)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> I just turned 19 Reed from Jersey..............But don't think for a second that doesn't mean I don't know what im doing.....




No worries Reed, Nick bought his first Bluebird when he was 18, he's now 23. Just a youngster 

Darcie


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 30, 2015)

I am 56 and can't ride due to bone problems. I live at the center of NY but will always be into tank bikes. Addicted!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 30, 2015)

nj_shore said:


> It's all about the year 1984!




Good year, I graduated from high school.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 30, 2015)

Just turned 49 ride as much as I can used a bike and closed the hole under nose to lose 40 plus pounds.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 30, 2015)

mickeyc said:


> 74 on Veteran's Day....Rochester Hills, MI.




66 the day after Veteran's Day....Wheaton , Ill.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2015)

Born in Florida in 1964 and came to California right after grew up in Huntington Beach this picture is probably about 1969 or 70
My parents bought this four bedroom two car garage house brand-new in 1968 for $25,000 in H.B.




Me and my first bike in the backyard


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 30, 2015)

*68 and a half ... Fairborn, Ohio.

Attended Class of '65 High School reunion two
weeks ago.  Bunch of old people. 

Fun, tho ....

First time going to a reunion that didn't have a 
dance floor ... wait a minit ...  I've fallen and 
where's the beef ?

Amazingly, many of the attendees had very
strong minds ....... crap - what was the question ?*


.......... patric


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 30, 2015)

chucksoldbikes      75   illinois    chuck  here


----------



## 1969nam (Nov 17, 2015)

I will turn 66 years of age on Nov. 25, the day before Thanksgiving. Still feel and act like I'm 12 years old !!!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 17, 2015)

HOLY THREAD RESURRECTION! I started this thread when I was 25 now I'm 33.


----------



## theterrym (Nov 17, 2015)

Every person on the CABE is a different age, but I would bet 90% of the people here feel like they are around 13. Just old enough to love bikes. 
Im 35 on the outside, but roughly 12 on the inside and don't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Nov 17, 2015)

47 in Wilmington, California...riding my prewar DX's


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 17, 2015)

23 here. Been at the bike thing since I was about 9. Things have changed so much since then, I have been looking for a pic of me with my first rad rod stingray but have misplaced it... Still have the first stingray chopper dad and I built together. 

This is the Hurricane I had for awhile, I wanted that thing so bad, never could get it to shift right...





With my Hornet last summer. Best riding bike I've ever been on.




Jon


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 24, 2015)

16 ah I mean 50'


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 24, 2015)

militarymonark said:


> HOLY THREAD RESURRECTION! I started this thread when I was 25 now I'm 33.




I was 15 (dog years) when this thread was started.

now I’m:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 24, 2015)

39  so cal I have more tank bikes than years  at this  time


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 24, 2015)

I am 21 year old and I will stay that number for another 31 years


----------



## dboi4u (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm 26 I'm in the Chicago area seems to be tons of younger people getting into the hobby I've been doing this for almost 16 years started with sting rays then middleweights now balloon and prewars are my interest. I would like to meet people in my vicinity.











 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 25, 2015)

wes pinchot said:


> well, it's great to see so many balloon bike collectors volunteering information on the cabe web site.
> I helped get richard truett started with the original hard copy "cabe" so many years ago.
> My collecting in the hobby started in 1988 and with the encouragement of the schwinn history center curator jim hurd was given the name of "fender doctor" the following year.
> This was after donating my time rolling fenders & detailing bicycles  on the schwinn family collection.
> ...



UPDATE!
Just turned 78 last month!
And feeling it!


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 25, 2015)

46 Gilbert Arizona.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 25, 2015)

1948 Model... born @ hometown of Voss Bros. Cycle Shop and the Peoria King. Live on east side of the river in Creve Coeur, Illinois.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2015)

I was ten when I got my Lime Varsity. Gave myself an early Birthday present this year at the beginning of Summer. 

This is a year ID and then word math quiz.  LOL


Hey Awhipple. I'm in the process of moving to Gilbert. Recker and Ray Rd. area.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 25, 2015)

59 Romeo Michigan


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 25, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I was ten when I got my Lime Varsity. Gave myself an early Birthday present this year at the beginning of Summer.
> 
> This is a year ID and then word math quiz.  LOL
> 
> ...




1974 the Varsity was over 10 years in the catalog.... but '74 was first year for lime green...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> 1974 the Varsity was over 10 years in the catalog.... but '74 was first year for lime green...




But F. Lime was introduced in 1963, even on the new Sting Rays.

*
*
*
*
*
Another trick question. Why is this thread in the *General Discussion about old bicycles* and not in the Break Room? Was it created before the Break Room was built?


----------



## the tinker (Nov 25, 2015)

The tinker now ..... Mike and Jerry last 4th. of July...... 1960....... and the 70's[ sure miss those checked pants].....  66 and going strong!





  66 and still going..


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 25, 2015)

I dig seeing the faces behind the tag names.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 25, 2015)

turned 40 a few weeks ago..... and from now on ill be 28.... and a 1/2


----------



## super dave (Nov 25, 2015)

Just Kidding - Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## larock65 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm William from Long Beach, CA. 
Turned 50 in July.


----------



## tech549 (Nov 25, 2015)

got my first bike for a Christmas present at 10,under the condition I got a paper route,hated that paper route,put a lot of miles on that bike,would go down to the local dump for parts from all the scrap bikes,only if I knew could use some of them parts today.59 years old and still riding


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 26, 2015)

the tinker said:


> The tinker now ..... Mike and Jerry last 4th. of July...... 1960....... and the 70's[ sure miss those checked pants].....  66 and going strong!View attachment 253202View attachment 253203View attachment 253204  66 and still going..




Tinker... I like that OLDs Starfire! Had a 1963 Pontiac Bonneville with tri-power! White over Burgundy.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 26, 2015)

super dave said:


> My mom told me never to talk to strangers and you wanna know how old I am I'm tell'in!




He's 81 years young! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## JimRoy (May 12, 2021)

60


----------



## JO BO (May 12, 2021)

Old as dirt


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 13, 2021)

57  still riding classic ballooner schwinn  bikes


----------



## tacochris (May 13, 2021)

40 and usually the youngest guy on the vintage rides.  ....but I have never fit in with my age group and I prefer it that way.


----------



## Lonestar (May 13, 2021)

51, In the Hill Country, Tejas


----------



## phantom (May 13, 2021)

All together or individually ?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 13, 2021)

56 since January.

Feel like 8 or 9 any time I'm around a bike.


----------



## nightrider (May 13, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> 51, In the Hill Country, Tejas



Nice. I have a place  near Wimberly, on the river. Picked up my "crusty 38", in the project rides section, there.
Johnny


----------



## nightrider (May 13, 2021)

50 1/2, Memphis TN


----------



## Homeblt (May 13, 2021)

Turned 63 and retired in Jan...


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2021)

pert near 14 billion years, just like everyone else!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 13, 2021)

Jus' turned 37 & Pageland, South Carolina. 

If it's Anything fun for me I am like a big kid ....


----------



## all riders (May 13, 2021)

57 (in a Month).  Austin, Tx.


----------



## John G04 (May 13, 2021)

17 at the end of July, Bethlehem Pa


----------



## Steve Baltera (May 13, 2021)

55 bodily. 12 1/2 mentally.As old as you get hopefully  you never grow up .


----------



## Steve Baltera (May 13, 2021)

Enjoy the memories of childhood . Adults are just smart kids.If their lucky


----------



## Superman1984 (May 13, 2021)

Steve Baltera said:


> Enjoy the memories of childhood . Adults are just smart kids.If their lucky



I know more as an adult than what I thought I did as a kid. LOL. I learned stuff just to learn in my 20's & some of it comes in handy I must say


----------



## Boris (May 13, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> pert near 14 billion years, just like everyone else!
> 
> View attachment 1411116



Gotta' get me a smart phone. My old digital camera can't get shots anywhere near this good.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 13, 2021)

Boris said:


> Gotta' get me a smart phone. My old digital camera can't get shots anywhere near this good.



Careful there buddy; things look different in 1080p & High Definition. You might reconsider viewing some things hahaha


----------



## Angie122482 (May 13, 2021)

38 from Cape Cod, Massachusetts.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 13, 2021)

Angie122482 said:


> 38 from Cape Cod, Massachusetts.



You go on with your Good Lookin' Self


----------



## ozzie (May 13, 2021)

54 in April, still riding boys bikes.


----------



## ian (May 13, 2021)

66 and holding.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 13, 2021)

ian said:


> 66 and holding.



If I turn 40 I intend to hold there .... No Sense in getting older.


----------



## windashsine (May 13, 2021)

66 here, on page 53, my oldest bike is 88 this year in 2021...
. o O (in the future, I look forward to reading page 100 in 2055)


----------



## Superman1984 (May 13, 2021)

windashsine said:


> 66 here, on page 53, my oldest bike is 88 this year in 2021...
> . o O (in the future, I look forward to reading page 100 in 2055)



I dunno that I would say I would look forward to the world in 2055 but Cheers to Ya Doin' That!


----------



## 1439Mike (May 13, 2021)

70 in the Napa Valley


----------



## BFGforme (May 13, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> You go on with your Good Lookin' Self



Probably not her picture, remember hbh with fake account.....easy horndog...


----------



## Superman1984 (May 13, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Probably not her picture, remember hbh with fake account.....easy horndog...



I don't know who hbh was or is but I'm Good. No horndog here .... Not Likely I would find a woman who likes the same things as me & Definitely Not Local. Besides she's probably married. There are some actual attractive Real women on here though  LOL


----------



## BFGforme (May 13, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I don't know who hbh was or is but I'm Good. No horndog here .... Not Likely I would find a woman who likes the same things as me & Definitely Not Local. Besides she's probably married. There are some actual attractive Real women on here though  LOL



You do know who he is, as bitched about him many times! I'm not allowed to say his name on here or get banned again... LoL


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 14, 2021)

I’m a little bit older than my teeth...


----------



## dnc1 (May 14, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> 56 since January.
> 
> Feel like 8 or 9 any time I'm around a bike.



I'm 54, 55 next month and ditto re. age whilst riding a bicycle!


----------



## blincoe (May 14, 2021)

29 years old.


----------



## Hoagie57 (May 14, 2021)

Old enough to know better  :eek:


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 14, 2021)

I'm 51 years old , sometimes I feel 100 and mentally I'm a perpetual 10 year old bikes or not..


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (May 14, 2021)

I see I'm not alone having a youthful mind stuck in an aging body.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2021)

Hoagie57 said:


> Old enough to know better  :eek:



..but to young to resist!


----------



## Gerrit (Jun 27, 2021)

68 living in the Netherlands .


----------



## justrust (Jul 11, 2021)

flashbackcycles said:


> I'm 49 and I live in central Maine. No snow yet!



So Far I Win,  Justrust in Northern Michigan  63


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 11, 2021)

justrust said:


> So Far I Win,  Justrust in Northern Michigan  63



Try again; we have an admitted 70 year old here 🤣


----------



## Jon Olson (Jul 11, 2021)

12 years younger than my 1936 Schwinn De Luxe Cycleplane!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 11, 2021)

58  SW Ohio


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jul 11, 2021)

28, Broken Arrow, Oklahoma. The only bike I have that's younger than me is a Mongoose Beast fat tire bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> 28, Broken Arrow, Oklahoma. The only bike I have that's younger than me is a Mongoose Beast fat tire bike.



I have T-shirts that old!


----------



## justrust (Jul 12, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Try again; we have an admitted 70 year old here 🤣



Read clearly  SO Far! I started at the top and was reading down


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 12, 2021)

*Seventy-Four and a half.

And, on occasion, i do fart dust.*


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 12, 2021)

123-50+47-95+12+50-65+31
And still kicking !!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 12, 2021)

A young 70!


----------



## PapaPengin (Jul 12, 2021)

Still wet behind the ears @56...


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 12, 2021)

69 September 12th


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 12, 2021)

Checking back in...answered this 5 years ago,  will be 80 this Nov. 11


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 12, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> 123-50+47-95+12+50-65+31
> And still kicking !!!



I was told there would be no math.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 12, 2021)

I was 50 when this thread started, I'm now 65. Sure would like those 15 years back.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 12, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I was told there would be no math.



Just pretend the numbers represent money … it’s easy then !!’😀


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jul 12, 2021)

Actual age: 48 years old
Feel like: 148 years old
Sense of humor: 14 years old
My car: 56 years old
My bikes: 81 and 57 years old
My underwear: 12 years old


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm 61 until further notice.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 12, 2021)

As old as father time…


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2021)

Older than I feel but feel older than I am 🤔


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 14, 2021)

It seems just yesterday I was in my mid 20's, the following 25 years went by much much faster then my first 18 or so. I'm not looking forward to finding out how fast the next 25 +/- will go.

I feel like I'm accelerating through time. Every day / week / month / year / decade, goes by faster than the previous one. Maybe I'm just getting more sleep than I used to in my younger years.

But if you think about it, every second you're lucky to live, makes up a smaller and smaller percentage of your total accumulative life experiences, so of coarse it's going to be perceived to go by faster in relationship to time.

If you put a young child in timeout, 5 minutes makes up a lager portion of that kids life, then someone who is much older. For a child It can seem like a eternity. A older adult would enjoy the quick break and wish it was longer.


----------



## ogre (Jul 14, 2021)

old enough to know better, too young to care


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 14, 2021)

MarkKBike said:


> But if you think about it, every second you're lucky to live, makes up a smaller and smaller percentage of your total accumulative life experiences, so of coarse it's going to be perceived to go by faster in relationship to time.



Exactly time does go by faster and faster, it is not just a feeling it is reality.


----------



## ogre (Jul 14, 2021)

I'll be 40-something come November

HI MOM

dead bird


----------



## tim elder (Jul 14, 2021)

*60 in 6 more days.*


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 14, 2021)

As of July 10th I'm 57 years old. I'm in Rathdrum Idaho. Barry


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 14, 2021)

I have a T-shirt from when I graduated from High School in 1965. That means that I too am 74+.


----------



## Coalfield (Jul 14, 2021)

i chose the terracotta thread - 70+ on front, same thread for _Seventy + _on back.
edit: image is of the final thread colors & style for my choice. Lay-out options, not actual jerseys.


7 decades in the books, 8 and beyond is just more icing on the Great Cake of Life.
Ride On !  With a smile.
re-edit: I'm east of Seattle about 15 crow miles. Cougar Mt southside, unincorporated (and underserved) King County, Coalfield neighborhood.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 14, 2021)

76 Schaumburg, IL


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 14, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> 23 here. Been at the bike thing since I was about 9. Things have changed so much since then, I have been looking for a pic of me with my first rad rod stingray but have misplaced it... Still have the first stingray chopper dad and I built together.
> 
> This is the Hurricane I had for awhile, I wanted that thing so bad, never could get it to shift right...
> View attachment 602408
> ...




I have a Hurricain in blue.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 14, 2021)

dboi4u said:


> I'm 26 I'm in the Chicago area seems to be tons of younger people getting into the hobby I've been doing this for almost 16 years started with sting rays then middleweights now balloon and prewars are my interest. I would like to meet people in my vicinity.View attachment 602861View attachment 602862View attachment 602863View attachment 602864View attachment 602865View attachment 602866
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Schaumburg, IL 262-233-3857. 114 bikes and Whizzers.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 14, 2021)

chucksoldbikes said:


> chucksoldbikes      75   illinois    chuck  here





Sped Man said:


> I have been 21 year old 31 times. How old does that make me I am not sure ;-0 All I can tell you is that Tom Cruise is older than me by 2 weeks. Oh, I almost forgot I live in occupied Chicago.




We suburban guys will put down some covering fire and you can come to visit.


----------



## Barto (Jul 15, 2021)

63 and still kickin’ ass and takin’ names!  Riding Big motorcycles, Hot Rods and singing in a band.  If I was Single I’d be chasing skirts as well Grrrrrrr!

I’m in North Central Ct.


----------



## strateaxel (Jul 15, 2021)

militarymonark said:


> I think I started this thread in the last forum before it was erased but I forgot. Well anyway whats everyone's ages? And where are ya? Im 25 and in quincy, Illinios



Im 75 here in indiana


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm 48 going on 16 at heart , stay young at heart and you will stay young , I live near Dayton  , Ohio


----------



## gkeep (Jul 15, 2021)

Some days 63 is the new 15 and others its the new 93...but I can still skin the cat on the monkey bars and hike 9 miles in the mountains on a hot day.


----------



## doccaligrns (Jul 15, 2021)

34 from Santa Ana, CA


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 15, 2021)

Its not the years...its the mileage!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Its not the years...its the mileage!




Yup! And on each Birthday I always quote myself. The older I get the better I was. 🤣


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 15, 2021)

Just turned 49. Some of my earliest bicycle memories include my mom yelling from the porch “Michael! Battle Star Galactica is on!” (1978-79 version). I’m like one more time around the block mom! As I took my last lap around the block a Cujo-esque dog jumped from the woods and bit me on my side and knocked me off my bike. Next thing I know I look up and see a 90 year old man throwing pebbles at the dog to get it away from me. I spent a long night getting rabies shots at the hospital… and I never viewed Battle Star Galactica the same after that!  But still love bikes!


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 15, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> 76 Schaumburg, IL



I love that area. I spent 10 years in my mid 20's / early 30's living in Hoffman Estates, and thoroughly enjoyed it. It has a lot to offer for a suburban town.

Every morning I used to count the deer on my drive into work, Usually it was over 20. The density was really high near mid evil times. Ironically I did not finally hit one in the car until after I moved out of that area. But did have a few close encounters over the years, and witnessed other accidents. My girlfriend did hit a deer one evening that flew up into the windshield, and cut her up pretty bad.

I did more high speed laps and miles around lake busse and deer grove immediately after work ride than I can ever count. It was a nice location and a short drive to many of the best rides in the area, whether you wanted to hit pavement, or get out on some dirt in some woods.

A part of me wishes I never moved. I lived near medieval times, if that is still around.

At the same time it had enough nice restaurants and night life to keep someone of that age happy all within a 10 minute drive.

I used to also roller blade often in Paul Douglas Forrest preserve with my two dogs. (A German Shepard, and a Rottweiler). One time we were on a damp paved trail, turned the corner and saw a herd of deer. The deer took off, and my dogs followed chase. They dragged me for a wild ride through the grass before my weight finally stopped them. I had one leash in each hand, and held on tight.

They probably dragged me 40 feet off the paved trail.

There used to be cool restaurant near the AMC movie theater in Barrington. near barrington road and central,  I think it was called actually called "The Barn, but could be wrong". It looked like a barn on the outside, but was nice inside, and had a fireplace and would often have a live piano player on weekends. That was my go to date move whenever I wanted to impress a lady. My house was then just a short driive away.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 15, 2021)

tim elder said:


> *60 in 6 more days.*



19 days here.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 16, 2021)

MarkKBike said:


> I love that area. I spent 10 years in my mid 20's / early 30's living in Hoffman Estates, and thoroughly enjoyed it. It has a lot to offer for a suburban town.
> 
> Every morning I used to count the deer on my drive into work, Usually it was over 20. The density was really high near mid evil times. Ironically I did not finally hit one in the car until after I moved out of that area. But did have a few close encounters over the years, and witnessed other accidents. My girlfriend did hit a deer one evening that flew up into the windshield, and cut her up pretty bad.
> 
> ...



The Times is still there.  The barn is gone.  My bike club is Covid dead but we road in a group through all those preserves. My dog is trained to run alongside me on my bike.  Come and see my collection the next time you are here.  You and yours can take my bikes for a afternoon ride.  I live across from the pool on Weathersfield Rd.  in Schaumburg.


----------

